# HACKSAW RIDGE arrives on Digital HD on February 7 and on 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand February 21



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “The best war film since Saving Private Ryan”
> -	Rex Reed, New York Observer
> 
> Nominated for Three Golden Globes Including
> ...


----------

